# Instalar gentoo a partir do Windows via PXE

## punkas

Boas,

Estou a dar os primeiros passos com sistemas operativos Linux, tive oportunidade "brincar" com o ubuntu e gostei imenso. Entretanto tenho um portatil que já nem usava, Fujitsu-Siemens AMILO M 1420, e quero portanto começar a usa-lo com o Gentoo, Gentoo porque andei a investigar na net, e indicaram esta distro particularmente para o meu portatil. 

Agora os obstáculos À instalação, o portatil não tem nem drive disquetes nem cd rom, tentei através do Unetbootin criar uma USB pen drive bootable e com o Geento, o portatil nem sequer detectou a pen como boot, o que achei estranho porque anteriormente já tinha conseguido, seja como for desisti e decidi tentar atraves da LAN, tenho outro pc com windows, ja instalei o TFPT, faltame agora os ficheiros de instalaçao do gentoo, fiz o download do minimal cd installation, mas nao sei onde por esses ficheiros para o TFTP poder funcionar como deve ser. Andei a ver na net e existe vários how to's e ajudas sobre PXE booting e etc.. mas a maior parte é a partir de sistemas linux. A unica coisa que nao encontrei é como configurar o TFTP com o Gentoo e seus ficheiros.

Começei a ler e investigar sobre isto tudo à 3 dias por isso peço desculpa por alguma falha na linguagem..  :Smile: 

Se alguem me puder dar umas luzes agradecia imenso.

----------

